# Bug in hal? (solved)

## Grizzly

Ich habe gerade ein Update gefahren.

Dabei wurden auch pciutils, hal und hal-info zum updaten ausgewählt.

Mein Problem ist, das sich hal nicht updaten lässt.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 to /

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.9.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  hal-0.5.9-r1.ebuild, line 82:   Called die

!!! You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Also habe ich pciutils mit dem zlib Flag versehen.

```
# emerge -pv pciutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3  USE="zlib -network-cron" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Nur hal ist immer noch der Meinung ich sollte das zlib Flag setzen. Obwohl es da ist.

Handelt es sich dabei um einen Bug, oder übersehe ich was?Last edited by Grizzly on Fri Jun 15, 2007 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

 

without == ohne

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Tobi

----------

## hurra

 *Quote:*   

> You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

   :Smile: 

E: Zu lahm.

----------

## hoschi

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Grizzly

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Ich steh schon in der Ecke und schäme mich.

Und trotzdem muss ich noch Eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Wie nehme ich das Flag denn raus.

Gemacht habe ich:

```
USE="-zlib" emerge pciutils
```

Dies klappte auch. Sobald ich hal updaten möchte installiert er pciutils wieder mit zlib.

Das Flag steht auch nicht in der make.conf.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3  USE="-network-cron -zlib*" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Und nun?

----------

## firefly

echo sys-apps/pciutils -zlib >> /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## Grizzly

 *firefly wrote:*   

> echo sys-apps/pciutils -zlib >> /etc/portage/package.use

 

Zuerst einmal Danke. Das hat geklappt.

Aber nur bis zum revdep-rebuild. Dort musste ich den Eintrag wieder aus der package.use nehmen.

Denn jetzt sollte pciutils wieder mit zlip installiert werden.

Ich finde das schon recht komisch. Zuerst muss man pciutils ohne zlip installieren, damit hal upgedatet werden kann.

Und zum schluss wird wieder pciutils mit zlib kompiliert.

Wer soll denn da noch durchblicken?

PS: Werde jetzt Vokabeln büffeln  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Wieso, scheitert der "revdep-rebuild" den?

----------

## Grizzly

Gescheitert ist revdep-rebuild nur beim ersten mal. 

Weil pciutils jetzt wieder mit dem Flag zlib kompiliert werden sollte. 

Das funktionierte ja nicht, da der Eintrag ja ohne zlib in der package.use stand. Als ich den Eintrag rausnahm lief revdep-rebuild auch durch.

Nur warum muss pciutils erst ohne zlib kompiliert werden,und dann wenn hal installiert ist, wieder mit zlib?

Irgendwie steige ich da nicht mehr durch.

----------

